# Webpage on natural miscarriage?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I m/c yesterday and in my search for info I have not been able to find anything on miscarrying naturally as it seems everyone runs to there Dr's and often gets a D&C right away or it just says go to your Dr, you cant do this without medical intervention ect. Is there info out there on doing this without intervention? All in one spot? If not i'm thinking of doing it as a way to help me deal with my own grief by helping other women in theres.


----------



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi Satori!

First of all, I am very sorry for your loss. I hope you are doing OK.

This website is not specifically about natural miscarriage, but it is about "Fertility Awareness, Herbs affecting the Menstrual Cycle, Herbal Contraception & Herbal Abortion ~ An Alternative Approach ~ " Living with Our Fertility I have found it helpful in trying to get my body to do a natural miscarriage after an anembryonic pregnancy (blighted ovum.) I am also seeing a naturopathic doctor that specializes in Women's Health Care. I would not take these herbs without the advice of a good herbalist.

Anyway, you might find this site helpful. I will send more along if I find them. Oh, and by the way, I told my ND that I thought most women don't wait for a natural miscarriage after an anembryonic pregnancy, but she thought that was not the case. She thought that most women *do* wait for a natural miscarriage. It may be that the statistics that you find on the web are slanted toward the mainstream, and the patients of the ND are slanted toward the natural. Just a thought.









Patti


----------



## sad (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I had a natural m/c at 16 wks- I don't know of any websites either. The pain was horrible especially knowing that once it was over it really would be over... and it hurt so bad to see him, but it would have hurt worse not to have ever held him- and if God forbid I ever have another m/c I would choose that over going to the doctor no question. Its a really personal decision, and things to consider are the risks to your health (even if you are healthy dont forget to watch for symptoms of too much blood loss: dizzyness etc... ); will you be okay seeing your baby or would you rather not see; can you tolerate the pain; will you be alone... its very emotionally and physically painful- but it also allows you to hold your baby, be in the comfort of your own home, and not be subject to all that medical stuff. I'll be keeping you in my prayers


----------



## Touch of Sunshine (Mar 24, 2003)

here's a site that may provide info, or at least personal experience. It's a memorial. www.blessedsunshine.com

WARNING< this may cause you to cry. Very emotional.


----------

